# Burstner Aviano 610



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Passing my local car dealer, one of these has appeared on their forecourt.
It is 18 months old, and the price made me go and have a look, turns out they took it in p/x, trying to sell it before passing it on.

I can't find any information on the 610, anyone point me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Google is your friend 
There seem to be very few about :wink:

Aviano 610

Some Germany examples


----------

